# The Sonata of Love for the Saxophone (2014);Solo Tenor Saxophone



## INSTRUMENTALSAX (Aug 11, 2014)

Good morning Talk Classical members, my friend wrote a nice solo Sonata for Tenor Saxophone it features a good altissimo range! Was hoping to share it online some with other classical music lovers to possibly enjoy. Hope you enjoy!


__
https://soundcloud.com/instrumental-sax%2Fsets


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He sure puts the sax through its paces.


----------

